# **Official Air Horn Thread**



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I tried to post in an older one but its archived so i figured id start a new one where everyone can post up clips of their horn.
Here's mine. Kleinn tripple train horn from [email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomespo/4255186387/


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i love all the youtube videos of 'hornblasters'


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

pretty funny, not gonna lie


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (rotorwerks)*

probably a stupid question but that's illegal right? 
I was thinking of just getting something like the horns from the hella triple and running it off of the tank. It's hard to say how loud this stuff actually is w/out hearing it in person. I know I really liked my hella dual horns.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I would think it has to be illegal. I wouldn't try running those plastic Hella horns on that much psi I would just get the one I have from [email protected] it's so worth it


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Yeah but only as a goof? I want a horn I can actually use.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Why woulnt you use it? Just don't hit it around a cop


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i dont have videos of mine, but i need to get it from my bro

edit**
here's some phots until i get a video. SVP 4 horn
















me the fat kid and my dad installing it new years eve


















_Modified by vwnthusiast at 12:02 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

That was the whole thing about not being able to hear it in person. For me personally I think I might find the sound obnoxious> No way to tell w/out spending the cash 1st


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Flavo Cadillac)*

Does anyone have instructions (mainly wiring) how to install one with a seperate switch, i would like to add this but have a seperate switch for this horn


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

All you need to do is get a switch put power to it then run the ground and power wires from the horn the switch


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sarp... where are you in this haha ur horns are killer dude


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Does anyone have instructions (mainly wiring) how to install one with a seperate switch, i would like to add this but have a seperate switch for this horn

It's just a matter of running a relay; it's probably not a good idea to run the power you need to open the solenoid through a $2 Radio-Shack switch.
Ground pin 85
Run power to your switch and then to pin 86
Run power from the battery through a fuse to pin 30
Run pin 87 to the solenoid
Ground the other terminal on the solenoid
That's all we did on mine; Danny (chromedomewookie) hid the horns behind my bumper and hid the switch under door's armrest.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my lame video http://www.facebook.com/v/1328248690749


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4192402
:/


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4192402
:/

yeah i seen that but it doesent allow you to post anymore


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Air Horn Thread** (tomespo)*


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

damn santi that **** must be loud. i should have taken a pic of mine when the bumper was off but i had to mount them on the pass side because my fmic pipe was in the way and they still barely fit the longest one from the 3 sticks out of the grill vent to i had to trim the grill insert like crazy haha


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: **Official Air Horn Thread** (tomespo)*

hmm, Air horn is a need. 
I used to have a triple hella airhorn, small compressor.. 
We're rigging a Westfalia with a air ride system of some sort (undecided) thinking if I'm usin a compressor and I have tons of already tanked air... which the air horns will need.. can I rig my air-ride system to open a valve, and fire the air horns??
woohaaaah. moooove _itch getoutta my waaaaaaay.


_Modified by DubPhreek at 9:34 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: **Official Air Horn Thread** (DubPhreek)*

thats the way its done anyways, correct?
Rig a valve, some airline and a switch and you got an air horn
Now if you're talking about rigging it in w. a valve to a bag, i guess you could but that means everytime you air up the bag itll go off.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Flavo Cadillac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_probably a stupid question but that's illegal right?

does anyone in NY know if it is illegal to have the air horn as your primary horn?
The reason i ask is because 10-18 wheelers have them as their primary horns unless there are different regulations between commerical and industrial vehicles.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_
does anyone in NY know if it is illegal to have the air horn as your primary horn?
The reason i ask is because 10-18 wheelers have them as their primary horns unless there are different regulations between commerical and industrial vehicles. 

i was talking to a trucker who told me they can get tickets for their air horns because they have the potential to scare other motorists and cause an accident..
but just dont beep near cops and you'll be ok


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
i was talking to a trucker who told me they can get tickets for their air horns because they have the potential to scare other motorists and cause an accident..
but just dont beep near cops and you'll be ok









i was more worried about inspection, either way thanks for the heads up.
I went to the DMV website for NY and under the horn inspection description all it says: is it securly mounted and does it work.


----------



## Peter Jones (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (gpips101)*

24" Grover in a MK1
















Pete


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Peter Jones)*

holy crap


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Jones* »_24" Grover in a MK1

sweet!! haha it spans the whole engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Jones (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (scott_eh4)*

It took me 1/2 a day to figure out how to get it in there, but man it's worth it!









Pete


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

we need a video of it


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Put a kleinn quad horn in my friends s10 blazer tonight and after having it installed for maybe 2 hours he got a ticket haha. ill be wiring up a switch to mine tomorrow.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (tomespo)*

My horns that I will be installing are not as outrageous as you everyone's on here.
I pulled mine from our old 1972 Fiat 124 Sport Coupe. They are the metal FIAMM's The compressor is the size of a coke can. Small but pretty effective. I haven't gotten them on the car yet, but plan to do it when it warms up.
Lawl and grenade might be optional for the car.....


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (Henni)*

well my friends kleinn 141 didnt last long, wasnt loud enough so now he has a 230 train horn from kleinn.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67zYWTw3mYM
his truck


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*

thants too funny....


----------



## RickyBobbyRacing (May 10, 2008)

*Re: **Official Air Horn Thread** (tomespo)*

Went with the big horn myself. Works great just not around the police. They always give some funny looks.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=fvwp


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

lol


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dj givv)*

My horns came about a week ago. It is a 3 trumpet 'train horn' advertised at 154db @ 150psi but we'll see. I'm stoked!


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

got these fuggers to fit. Hornblaster shocker kit.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

damn looks like i need to get some now


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I have a dual trumpet setup I got on ebay for $48 shipped and its 135DB........it scares the **** out of people haha


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

ya im pretty stolked to connect them, I only mounted them. I think these are 148db @100psi so it's gonna be crazy loud too. Cant wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyday, Im surprissed with the interest in Train Horns. Im selling 10 a week.
Today, Im going to try find time to better market my horns. The demand is real!

Every Install we do, a horn has become a must. And this has only happened recently.

Iv had people tell me the horn is more "fun" than the suspension. Crazy. :laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

got my 3 trumpet setup from kevin super fast :thumbup: and with very cheap shipping 

they are super loud...i just have myne as my main horn for right now, gonna play with a mini reg just to get the sound a little more civil


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

how do you install these? do the horns come with a wiring kit?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

solenoid already has wires comming out of it, all i did was snip off my oem horn connector and put some ends on the wires and pluged them together 

i guess if your just gonna do it with its own switch then you would prolly have to run a relay


----------



## dotdub (Apr 4, 2008)

My favourite new button. system kill switch just to the left.


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

Bumping this thread. I installed a triple trumpet train horn kit on my allroad last night. There are tons to choose from out there. I went with this one -->> Triple trumpet train horn kit 

I spent most of the install time trying to find a place to locate the horns and ended up placing them in the engine bay on the passenger side. There was just enough room after I tweaked the AC lines just a tad. I wired up the horn using a momentary switch so the horn can be activated seperately from the OEM horn. I plan on adding a relay to the mix just to be safe. 

The air line was straight forward. My kit came with 1/4" line and i must say it is much easier to work with than the 3/8" line I ran for my bags. 

I got a late start on the install and didnt get finished until about 1AM. 

Pretty sure my neighbors were all like  but i was all  when I let those horns rip in the underground parking garage. 

It was fun testing them at different pressures as my tank pressured up. They started out super quiet....then got RFL! 

1st blast @ 40 psi  
2nd blast @ 80 psi  
3rd blast @ 160psi :laugh:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

dotdub said:


> My favourite new button. system kill switch just to the left.


I want to know how you wired this!


----------

